# Dropped my Canon A720IS - Button doesn't work :(



## erotavlas (Nov 9, 2011)

I recently dropped my Canon A720IS and now the right button doesn't work, (the circular one around the Func. Set button)  So basically I can't move right to select items, I can only go up down and left making some function totally inaccessible.  Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?  I noticed screws around the body, but wanted to know if I'd be able to get at that button area before unscrewing everything.


----------



## Boyun (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulation, now you have a clear conscience to go out to buy a new one. It was an accident and it was not your fault. It just happened.


----------



## erotavlas (Nov 14, 2011)

Boyun said:


> Congratulation, now you have a clear conscience to go out to buy a new one. It was an accident and it was not your fault. It just happened.



 That's exactly what I'll do, I think it was time to upgrade anyway.
I'll probably take it apart one day to see if I can fix it, I can only use automatic mode for now.


----------

